#  > The FaaDoO Engineer's Lounge >  > Chit-Chat/Share your interests, hobbies etc/FaaDoO Engineers ke Kisse!! >  >  Questions You Can Never Answer

## baazigar

Questions You Can Never Answer
Why doesn't Tarzan have a beard?

Why do we press harder on a remote control when we know the batteries are flat

Why do banks charge a fee on 'insufficient funds' when they know there is not enough

What is the speed of darkness

Why is it that people say they 'slept like a baby' when babies wake up every two hours

If the temperature is zero outside today and it's going to be twice as cold tomorrow, how cold will it be

Do married people live longer than single ones or does it only seem longer

How is it that we put man on the moon before we figured out it would be a good idea to put wheels on luggage

Why do people pay to go up tall buildings and then put money in binoculars to look at things on the ground?

Did you ever stop and wonder...

Why does Goofy stand erect while Pluto remains on all fours? They're both dogs!

If corn oil is made from corn, and vegetable oil is made from vegetables, then what is baby oil made from

Why does Goofy stand erect while Pluto remains on all fours? They're both dogs!
If corn oil is made from corn, and vegetable oil is made from vegetables, then what is baby oil made from?
Why do the Alphabet Song and Twinkle Twinkle Little Star have the same tune?
Stop singing and read on.......
Do illiterate people get the full effect of Alphabet Soup

Does pushing the elevator button more than once make it arrive faster?





  Similar Threads: VITEEE Previous Year Questions With Answer: XAT 2012 Questions and Answer key Indiabix top 10 test questions with answer for C programming How to Answer Hard Interview Questions Job interviews: Answer 10 tricky questions

----------

